# H.L. Leonard Fly Rod



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

My uncle passed away a few years back & I stumbled on a brand new fly fishing rod (bamboo I presume) inside a metal pipe w/ the tag still on the rod. I know NOTHING about fly fishing & am just trying to understand what I've stumbled upon. Hoping some of you guys can tell me a little about this rod & company. I've got to think this rod is 20-30 years old.

*H.L. Leonard Tournament*
*9', 4-1/4 oz (4-piece)*

I can't make out what is written on the tag. It looks like it says _*Agate 1".*_

Thanks,
gary-


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks like you founud an expensive classic rod, heres a link to one H.L. Leonard rod, going for 3 grand.
http://www.classicflyfisherman.com/rdused.htm


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't much about the classic bamboo rods either, but H.L. Leonard has the reputation of being among the very best if not the best. You have to post some pics for us.


----------



## LostAlaskan (May 3, 2006)

*H.L. Leonard*

You have stumbled on a real treasure. Leonard was the father of split bamboo fly rods. They are very rare today and mostly fished by people such as John Gierach the Fly Fishing author. My research books are sketchy but my guess is that the rod is worth in the area of $3M. The line weight indication on the rod will be such as HCH which is a double taper 6 weight floating or HCF which is a weight forward 6 weight floater. There are more designations than those two. That is the old coding to indicate what line is the best for your rod.
I have a few split bamboo but compared to yours mine are like a stick and string. Enjoy your find it is a real treasure. There are collectors all over the country.
John Gierach has written a book "Fishing With Bamboo". It should be available through any library. I have a copy if you are interested and can't find a copy.
Very informative.
I am sure that the Agate 1 is because his guides were agate in silver. Just a guess though. I found my list of the old line weight designations. If that is what you need let me know and I will decode it.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for replies!! I've taken a few pictures for you guys to get a closer look. I was mistaken.....Upon further inspection is appears as though it is a 3 piece rod not a 4 piece. There are two tip sections for some reason. Also I noticed that there is an eye missing on the bottom 1/3 section & it looks like a reel was put on the rod at one point. 

Unclear as to what the line weight is. There really aren't any markings on the rod itself. I tried to take a picture of the tag but it's not coming out. It also looks like it is an 8' rod rather than 9'.

Kind of curious why there is an extra tip.


----------



## LostAlaskan (May 3, 2006)

Howdy;If you have two tips for your rod, you should rotate the tips, so you fish tip #1 one day and tip #2 the next. This will prolong the life of the tips and ensure they wear consistently. Tip #1 will have a single trim wrap on the tip top and ferrule. Tip #2 has two trim wraps on the tip top and ferrule wraps. It helps to rotate the tips in the bag. When you remove the butt section from the bag, grab the tip next to it for fishing and put the other tip in the slot next to the butt section of the sock for you to grab the next time you fish the rod. 
Bamboo tips have a tendency to get a set in them and need to be straightened out by rotating tips.
I would take the rod to a fly fishing shop or rod builder and have them give you the information on the rod.
Leonard starting making fly rods in 1869 so your rod could be fairly old. I would hazard a guess that it was made in the mid 1900's only my uneducated opinion.
Probably more information than you than you really wanted altogether. But I am excited for you.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I really appreciate the info & advice LostAlaskan. Will definitely take it to a rod/fishing shop & will let you know what the they say.



LostAlaskan said:


> Howdy;If you have two tips for your rod, you should rotate the tips, so you fish tip #1 one day and tip #2 the next. This will prolong the life of the tips and ensure they wear consistently. Tip #1 will have a single trim wrap on the tip top and ferrule. Tip #2 has two trim wraps on the tip top and ferrule wraps. It helps to rotate the tips in the bag. When you remove the butt section from the bag, grab the tip next to it for fishing and put the other tip in the slot next to the butt section of the sock for you to grab the next time you fish the rod.
> Bamboo tips have a tendency to get a set in them and need to be straightened out by rotating tips.
> I would take the rod to a fly fishing shop or rod builder and have them give you the information on the rod.
> Leonard starting making fly rods in 1869 so your rod could be fairly old. I would hazard a guess that it was made in the mid 1900's only my uneducated opinion.
> Probably more information than you than you really wanted altogether. But I am excited for you.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

These guys are blowing smoke up your crack. The rod really is worthless, good for startin a fire. If you let me know where you live I would be happy to stop by and take it to a disposal site for you...its the least I can do for a fellow fisherman.


----------



## LostAlaskan (May 3, 2006)

*Fly rod*

Howdy;
I would like to have it to help prop up my tomato and pepper plants in the garden, they work really well. With the varnish and ferrules they last a while too.


----------

